# Last 3 weeks of October Flounder Report - An Epic End to the season (Pic Heavy)



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

October is over, and the November closed season for flounder gigging is here. This October was one for the record books, my best in 15 years, and consistently largest fish ever for October. This month started out tough, with ultra-high tides making for lots of dirty/deep water and slower action. We still got limits, but had to work very hard for them early in the month. As the month went on, and tides slowly dropped, and the gigging got better every night, even in high winds up to 35mph on some nights. The last 3 weeks of October were amazing, with fast limits and big fish every night. On my last night of the season, October 30, we made an epic haul on the late trip... We had a 15 flounder limit in one hour, 6 fish over 24", and the largest at 27" weighing 8 pounds. A great way to end the season, and a sign of things to come for December. Thanks to all my customers this month for making it happen, especially after the local damage caused by Hurricane Harvey.

Flounder gigging season re-opens on December 1st, with a two fish limit from December 1-14. After December 14 the limit is 5 fish. This is the time of year where we usually get the largest flounder, and we "trophy hunt" only big fish, passing up on the smaller keepers.

*Upcoming open dates:
November: closed season
December: 20, 21, 23, 26-31
January: 1, 4-12, 14-25, 28-31
February: 1, 2, 15, 16, 18-28*

I also offer "late trips" after I get done with my first group. In December, these trips usually leave the dock between 8pm-11pm. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice. I have "late trip" openings just about every night in December, just call for availability...

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

*October fishing reports (last 3 weeks):

* 10/11 - Susan A. group of 6. North winds at 5-10mph, high tides. 30 flounder limit by 10:15pm.

10/12 - Dustin E. group of 4. East winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 20 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 10pm. Largest flounder was 24".

10/13 -Brian G. group of 2. East winds at 10mph, Very high tide. 10 flounder limit by 9pm. Largest flounder was 24".

Late trip - Richard M. group of 5. East winds at 10mph, Very high tide. Left dock at 10:45pm. 25 flounder limit by 1:30am. Two largest flounder were 23".

10/14 - Bobby K. group of 2. SE winds at 10mph, Very high tide. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 9:15pm. Largest flounder was 22".

10/16 - Matt H. group of 2. North winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 10 flounder limit by 9pm. Largest flounder was 23".

Late trip - Janette D. group of 1. North winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 5 flounder limit in 1 hour. All fish were over 20".

10/17 - Ken M. group of 2. NE winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 10 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 11:30pm. 6 flounder over 20".

10/18 - Ken M. group of 2. East winds at 5-10mph, Very high tide. 10 flounder limit by 9pm.

Late trip - Justin O. group of 4, including 7 and 10 year old kids. Depart dock at 11pm. East winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 20 flounder limit by 1am. Six flounder over 20".

10/19 - Kevin group of 3. NE winds at 20-25mph and light rain, Very high tide. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 11:30pm.

10/20 - Blake K. group of 5. SE winds at 5mph, Very high tide. 25 flounder limit plus 6 sheepshead by 10:45pm.

10/21 - Cliff H. group of 2. SE winds at 10-15mph, Extreme high tide. 10 flounder limit plus 5 sheepshead by 10:45pm.

Late trip - Tony D. group of 3. Depart dock at midnight. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheesphead by 3:30am. Largest flounder was 25"

10/22 - Brandon H. group of 4. NE wind at 5-15mph, Very high tide. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by midnight.

10/23 - Ed F. group of 3. ESE winds at 5-10mph, High tide. 15 flounder limit by 10:30pm. Six flounder over 20". Largest flounder was 25".

10/24 - Joey R. group of 4. NW winds at 5mph, Normal tide. 20 flounder limit by 10pm. Largest flounder was 26".

10/25 - Amber J. group of 2. SW winds at 5-10mph, Normal tide. 10 flounder limit by 9:15pm.

10/26 - Cliff H. group of 4. South winds at 20-35mph, Normal tide. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 11:15pm.

10/28 - Kirk I. group of 4. North winds at 5mph, Very low tide. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10pm. 20" average size.

Late trip - Joel H. group of 3. 15 flounder limit in 2 hours. 20" average size.

10/29 - Bryson W. group of 4. South winds at 5mph, Very low tide. 20 flounder limit in 22 minutes. Largest flounder was 26".

10/30 - Murray B. group of 2. SE winds at 5mph, Low tide. 10 flounder limit in 1 hour. 19" average size.

Late trip - Bryson W. group of 3. 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead in 1 hour. 6 fish over 24", including a 27" 8 pound monster flounder.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*.*

.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*,*

,


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*;*

;


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*-*

-


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*[*

[


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Dang. All those big fish fall prey to the stick


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I cut you off out there on the 30th, without intending to, Rick. (I think it was you because I had to put on a welder's helmet so I could look toward all the boat lights. )I was circling back to an area we'd run earlier, and I pass you right as you were coming out to circle back. After I figured it out, I tried to cut it short to leave you space further up the shoreline.

So I take it you're not a fan, JPayne?



jpayne said:


> Dang. All those big fish fall prey to the stick





jpayne said:


> Dang. All those big fish fall prey to the stick





jpayne said:


> Is there a "why" to flounder gigging?


----------

